# My Tips For Driving traffic to your ebay store



## Snottyshirts (Nov 16, 2010)

I would like to share some of my strategies for driving traffic to my ebay store, snottyshirts.
These methods are working well for me on ebay and will also work well with an off-ebay site as they are geared towards optimizing linkbacks and generating traffic based on search engine results.

1. Always include your store link in every email that you send to anyone (this is a MUST as you never know how many people will see it through forwarding, etc.. these are all potential customers)

2. When leaving feedback for online purchases, leave a link to your store. More potential customers!

3. Use social Networking sites. Create a facebook, Twitter account and link them to your ebay listings that way each time your staus updates all your friends and freinds of friends will see your item. Also create interest on these sites by posting something, anything about your site daily to keep up interest.

4. Use product related message boards. Become a member and post daily, answer questions, and participate. Use a link to your store in all your posts. (Post intelligently and be sure not to just spam your website all over the Forum. Users won't look at your post twice if you gain a rep as a spammer)

5. Research and learn about SEO (search engine optimization). There are many free online resorces to teach you how to maximize your results on search engines such as Google, Yahoo, etc.

6. Potential buyers can find your store through paid searches, or pay per click campaigns (PPC). 
These can be tricky and should be researched thoroughly so as not to waste money on the ones that do not bring results. Start small, keep tabs, and weed out the unproductive campaigns.

_*Here are a couple exclusiveley for ebay:*_

7. Auctions: Send out auctions weekly to drive more traffic to your store. Price them competivley to gain more clicks. and always be sure to include as many links to your other items as possible.

8. "The penny auction" Find an item lying around that you don't mind taking a slight loss on but one that may be desirable enough to garner clicks. (Say, an old video game or gadget) Send it to auction with a starting bid of a penny. You would be surprised at how many buyers click on it for just the fact that it's a penny. You will get lots of views and clicks to all the links to your store and other items this way. If it doesn't sell, just consider it a marketing campaign for a penny. And you may even start a bidding war a get a pleasant sale!

9. Write reviews and guides on ebay for anything you have knowledge on. Each time it's read, your store will get exposure. This also helps with search engine results!

Well, I can't give away all my trade secrets at one time, so I hope this little tidbit helps someone out there!


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

good post. i don't have an ebay store but this is good info!


----------



## Snottyshirts (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks red.
Does anyone have any other tips they can share?
I am always looking for the next way to promote my store.


----------



## bigluelok (Aug 10, 2007)

great info.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Good tips, I don't have an eBay store either but I know a lot of people on here ask about it.


----------



## Zhivago (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome tips, thank you sooo much!


----------

